# The (Ongoing) Adventures of Colin the Bear



## Antarctican

Once upon a time, there was a cute little brown bear called Colin. A nice man known throughout the land as the Otter King made a gift of Colin to a fair maiden* from across the ocean known as the Penguin Queen (*c&#8217;mon, work with me here). She had travelled across the ocean to Londontown to inquire about purchasing London Bridge (she wasn&#8217;t the fastest memory card in the showcase. But I digress).

Colin&#8217;s big adventure began with his first ever flight. He was off to Canuckia, the home of the Penguin Queen. Oh, he was so excited to be so high in the sky! Wheee! (BTW, the airline attendants didn't appreciate Colin whee-ing in his seat. But that's a story for another day)









He was terribly jetlagged his first night there, so got up early to sit in the dark and watch the sunrise through the window of his new castle.

..............................





When he ventured outside, he was thrilled to see a double rainbow, so plopped himself down at the end of it, since he felt he was the luckiest bear alive. So now, when someone asks you what's at the end of the rainbow, you can tell them it's Colin, and you have the picture to prove it.








Colin had a playful streak in him, and liked to recreate scenes from movies for the amusement of the Penguin Queen. Can you guess what movie he&#8217;s imitating here?








In return, the Penguin Queen took Colin out to explore his surroundings a bit more. Look, it&#8217;s the Great Pumpkin, Colin!

.......................................



......................






And he even got to see one of the wonders of the world (the Horseshoe Falls at Niagara), perched atop his favourite make of camera!








Colin was so happy he came to live in Canuckia!!  Everyone was so polite and friendly there.


....(to be continued)


----------



## lostprophet

YAY for Colin


----------



## lostprophet

If the Rainbow isnt POTM there is something wrong with everyone


----------



## Arch

lol.... your loosing it anty.... but this is great, that bears travelled more than i have! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Haha...these are wonderful! I really enjoyed this series!


----------



## Mohain

Haha! Excellent  More!


----------



## Hoppy

More...MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiller

O...................M.....................G.  That is the funniest thing.    Hope to see more of this series.   Great schtuff Anty.


----------



## JTHphoto

very creative, i think this kind of stuff is hilarious...  i will join the "More, More" chant...


----------



## Antarctican

Soon it was time for another trip by plane! Woohoo, Colin was on his way to his third country already&#8230;the United States! Portland, Oregon to be exact. With a stopover in Chicago. He heard there were Cubs in Chicago, but sadly, he didn't meet any. &#8230;






After a long flight, it was time to test out the _Queen Size_ bed (of course) and make sure no evil person had put a pea under the mattress, which would bruise the delicate skin of the Penguin Queen &#8230;






It was also time for the valet to unpack the suitcase. My oh my, the Penguin Queen certainly brought a lot of clothing! Whereas Colin doesn't even bring any pants (!) With no fig leaves close by, he had to make do with some rose leaves. (Pssst!  Watch out for thorns, Colin!)






The next day, Colin and the Penguin Queen went out to explore Portland. To his delight, Colin found some cousins eating lunch. Colin doesn't like sushi, though, so he declined the offer to join in.










And look, the bears have some otter friends ("otter friends", get it? Okay, no need to get snarly)! Colin sent this picture back to the Otter King, who missed his small furry friend, to let him know that Colin was hanging out with the 'right' kind of people.







Next, it was off to the Portland Zoo! But that's a post for another time&#8230;.


----------



## Big Mike

Good stuff...keep them coming.


----------



## Chiller

:lmao:  Awesomely cool Anty. Lookin forward to the next part.
   Hey....Is Colin doin  the meet up with us.


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## Corry

Hehe...I love it, Anty!


----------



## Alison

Hahaha, what a fantastic series LOVE IT! :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

i really love this story


----------



## Antarctican

Colin was very excited to go to the Portland Zoo, as he wanted to see what American bears were like. He had heard that everything was 'bigger' in the United States. Well, he soon learned this was apparently true. The first few he met were big bears indeed. But thankfully they were friendly. Cuddly even.














Colin had always been told that size doesn't matter, but he was beginning to feel rather self-conscious at this point, so he decided to hang out with someone more his size.





Hey, penguins are pretty 'cool', he thought. So he sought out some more.





"Hey", Colin said to himself. I otter figure out of there are Otters here at the zoo. And sho 'nuff, there were. Wouldn't the Otter King be pleased?





Colin felt rather pleased with himself for having located the otters. And, well, the otter was feeling rather pleased with himself too.





My, what strange creatures there were herelookit the neck on that one. "I'd hate to get a sore throat if I were him" thought Colin.





And speaking of strange creatures, Halloween was approaching. Colin was very excited at the prospect of dressing up and 'scaring' people into giving him candy ..... (to be continued)


----------



## lostprophet

*!!OTTERS!!

*:smileys::smileys::smileys:


----------



## Corry

Still lovin it!


----------



## Antarctican

Colin was soooo excited to be involved in his first-ever Halloween. But what, oh what, was he going to wear?? Here are a few of the outfits he tried on. Which one to you think he chose?

2 headed teddy






mouse






pumpkin-head






Cool glasses






Ballerina






Tiger Tamer


----------



## lostprophet

Antarctican said:
			
		

>


I worry for Colin.

yet somehow I find this strangely erotic


----------



## Alison

It's a toss up between the cool glasses and pumpkin face for me


----------



## kelly37167

I was going to pass on this thread but decided to stop and check it out.  I'm glad I did!  This is so funny and Colin is adorable, makes me wish I still had my Snuggle bear.


----------



## cal_gundert05

Anyone else notice that Colin has same expression on his face in every shot.


----------



## lostprophet

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice that Colin has same expression on his face in every shot.



I think you might be on to something there :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Antarctican

Colin was very happy to be living in Canada. One morning he turned to the Penguin Queen and said, with a big grin, &#8220;Oi, Canada is the dog&#8217;s bo11ocks, innit!&#8221; 

&#8220;_What _did you say?&#8221;, she asked with a stern voice and a shocked look on her face. 

&#8220;Umm, you know, it&#8217;s the dog&#8217;s dangly bits&#8221; Colin replied, a look of uncertainty crossing his face. 

&#8220;Colin, you simply must learn to speak English properly&#8221; the Penguin Queen admonished him. And with that she supplied him with a book to ease his way into polite Canadian society.

&#8220;Ta&#8221; he said, &#8220;I&#8217;ll have a deek at it after my docky" ("I'll have a butchers after me grub"). The Penguin Queen just shook her head slowly and went out to hitch up the dog team to the sled.






Colin studied and studied. Soon he was using all the proper terms: like &#8216;chips&#8217; for crunchy potato snacks 



, &#8216;fries&#8217; for hot, deep fried potatoes 



, &#8216;eh&#8217; instead of &#8216;innit&#8217; as the correct ending for a sentence. He was so proud, he went out and got a Canadian flag to celebrate the fact he could now converse normally with Canadians. &#8220;Yayyy, lookit me, I&#8217;m a real Canadian, eh&#8221; he exclaimed with glee. 







As a reward for all his hard work, the Penguin Queen presented him with a piece of native artwork called an Inukshuk. Colin was soooo pleased with it, and posed for pictures.


----------



## lostprophet

&#8220;I&#8217;ll have a deek at it after my docky&#8221;  ?????

what the hell does that mean??


----------



## Antarctican

(Must be a Northern term 



 )


----------



## Alex_B

anyway, antarctican... love that series of yours 
(just had to say this... as i usually only do look at it but don't comment )


----------



## Peanuts

Oh! This is just too grand.  Next time Colin will have to meet up with a large dish of poutine


----------



## Antarctican

(^^^ Oooo, good idea Brittany!)

And thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## Ab$olut

love these pics look forward to more adventures of colin!


----------



## Antarctican

In Colin's adopted home of Tranna, in Canuckia, fall had arrived. He went out to explore  to see the coloured leaves and other signs of the changing season. His first stop was Old Fort York, from where he had a nice view of the Tranna skyline as a backdrop to the fort.  And there was even a 'cannon' in the background. Hmmm, it was spelled differently than what his t-shirt said.







There were also lovely gardens outside where he saw the last flowers of the year, and an abandoned nest. "Hmm", he wondered, "is this what they mean when they say people suffer from empty nest syndrome?"











Then he saw some 'berries'  he liked the sound of those, and figured they were specifically meant for 'bears' to eat.


----------



## lostprophet

I think you need to tell Colin he doesn't lay eggs


----------



## RobSarge

We (Dottie & I) think you have too much time on your hands... 
!!! FREE Colin !!!!:hail: 

This critter claims he is Colin's cousin???? Do you know him?





and greetings from Colin's southern cousin also!





Thoroughly enjoy reading here, Jeanne!


----------



## sthvtsh

Antarctican said:
			
		

>



Haha, I love that!


----------



## bla

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: This is great.

But why does Colin like Canon so much?


----------



## lostprophet

bla said:
			
		

> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: This is great.
> 
> But why does Colin like Canon so much?



because he is a Canon teddy bear, they were given out by Canon to the likes of me that work ( and I use that term loosely ) in camera shops


----------



## blue-rat

You guys are weirder than I thought.  Weird is a good thing btw!


----------



## Corry

haha...I haven't checked this thread in a while....the 'learning canadian' shot made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Antarctican

Colin was excited about his first Christmas. He&#8217;d heard there&#8217;d be presents from both Santa and the Penguin Queen!! But he was told he&#8217;d have to wait until Christmas morning to open them. &#8220;AwwwWWWwww&#8221; he thought to himself. &#8220;I hate to wait. Maybe I&#8217;ll just look around and see if I can find them. Finders keepers, they say.&#8221;

&#8220;Now where would I be if I was a present? A cupboard? The pot drawer?&#8221; But there were no presents there.





&#8230;.. 





&#8220;Maybe I&#8217;m expecting something too big&#8221;, he thought. Good things come in small packages too. So maybe it&#8217;s hidden in a cookie jar*, a pitcher or a cup?&#8221; But there were no prezzies there either. (*Hey look! Colin was caught with his hand in the cookie jar&#8230;!)













During his search, he came across some props and had fun trying them on. Even his friend Ollie got involved.





&#8230;..





By this time Colin was a bit hungry (he did, afterall, have the appetite of a bear). So he thought he&#8217;d just help himself to some chocolate treats he spied on the counter. &#8220;Oh no, I&#8217;ve been eating too many Christmas goodies, I&#8217;m stuck! Help, help!&#8221; 







A very embarrassed Colin had to be rescued by the Penguin Queen. &#8220;Now Colin, you&#8217;ll just have to wait to get your presents&#8221; she scolded him. &#8220;Behave, or else Santa won&#8217;t come to our house tonight&#8221;. This scared Colin, and he settled down to await Santa and the flying reindeer. 


 





Colin, Ollie and the Penguin Queen would like to wish all those who celebrate Christmas a very Merry Christmas, filled with the joy and wonder of the season.


----------



## lostprophet

that poor little bear






but as there were Smarties in there it was worth the risk


----------



## Antarctican

Like many a busy bear (or is that &#8216;busy beaver&#8217;?), Colin didn&#8217;t get his holiday snaps developed for 2 weeks after finishing up the roll taken at Christmas. Sorry about that, Otter King. I know we promised to let you know how Colin is getting on in Canuckia. But oh, look at how Colin spent his first Christmas! He saw a decorated tree with presents around it.







&#8220;Ooo ooo ooo, which one is mine?&#8221; he wondered as he looked at the wrapped presents, most of them bigger than he was. &#8220;Now Colin, we have to wait until after dinner to open our gifts&#8221;, said the penguin queen. &#8220;Dinner?&#8221;, said Colin. &#8220;What&#8217;s for Christmas dinner?&#8221; &#8220;Oh, you&#8217;ll like it. Roast turkey with gravy and stuffing, mashed potatoes, vegetables, and for dessert there&#8217;s Christmas pudding with a whipped cream based sauce. Now, who would like wine with dinner?&#8221; &#8220;Oh! oh, I would!&#8221; said Colin, waving his little paw in the air.







Finally dinner was over with. Although Colin felt verrrrry sleeeeepy after the big meal, he knew there were presents to be opened. &#8220;Which one is mine?&#8221; he asked. And he was so happy when several presents were handed to him. &#8220;My oh my, good things certainly do come in small packages&#8221; he said. He wished that everyone had as Merry a Christmas as he did.


----------



## lostprophet

I can't believe this thread is still going  but I'm so glad it is


----------



## Chase




----------



## Chiller

Your a riot Anty.   What an awesome thread.   Keep er goin. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican

This morning, Colin looked outside, then shook his head and looked again. "Oh noooo, I think I'm going blind. Everything has turned white! Help, help!" he cried out to the Penguin Queen. "Silly Colin", she said with a laugh. "That's just snow. It's a little late arriving this year, but we usually get lots of it here in Canuckia. Why don't you go out and play in it?" And so he did. He watched some children making snow angels, and a snowman. So he decided to make a snowlady. It was his first effort, so he figures he'll just get better and better at it.







Colin was a little cold, with his bear bottom on the snow, so he didn't stick around much after this picture was taken.


----------



## firemedic0135

This is the first time I have stumbled into this thread and I about(aboot) shot   outa my nose!!!!


----------



## lostprophet

I'm lost for words


----------



## Corry

Aaaw! Too cuuute!


----------



## Mohain

Just caught up on this. Laugh out loud stuff Anti :mrgreen: Yr a scream :mrgreen: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherrymoose

Colin and his snow lady. I do dearly hope she hasn't left him yet.


----------



## Tangerini

Love it!


----------



## Tangerini

:sillysmi: Due to this thread I had to go out in search of Smarties today to satisfy a craving - and finding them here can be quite the feat!


----------



## Alex_B

can anyone make this a sticky please ?  ...


----------



## perylousdemon

*giggles* That's so cute. I quite enjoyed it, and I can't wait to see more (if you're serious about posting more :greenpbl


----------



## cherrymoose

An updation is desired.


----------



## EBphotography

cherrymoose said:


> An updation is desired.




You said updation. And that makes me laugh.


----------



## cherrymoose

Haha, yes. I did.
It'll have to go in my dictionary of Emma-invented words. :sillysmi:


----------



## Antarctican

Tangerini said:


> :sillysmi: Due to this thread I had to go out in search of Smarties today to satisfy a craving - and finding them here can be quite the feat!


(I know what you mean...earlier in the thread Peanuts mentioned poutine, so I had to go out and try some!)



Alex_B said:


> can anyone make this a sticky please ?  ...


It's likely not worthy of 'sticky-dom', but you can subscribe to the thread and then you'll know when there's been an update


perylousdemon said:


> *giggles* That's so cute. I quite enjoyed it, and I can't wait to see more (if you're serious about posting more :greenpbl


Oh, I'm serious!


cherrymoose said:


> An updation is desired.


Well, with Valentine's Day quickly approaching, I do believe an updation is in order! Stay tuned.....by tomorrow I should have something up....


----------



## bla

Antarctican said:


> Well, with Valentine's Day quickly approaching, I do believe an updation is in order! Stay tuned.....by tomorrow I should have something up....



Hmm... shouldn't Colin be hibernating? :mrgreen:


----------



## bla

cherrymoose said:


> Haha, yes. I did.
> It'll have to go in my dictionary of Emma-invented words. :sillysmi:



Hehe... You should send your word to that Colbert guy on Comedy Central, he'll put "updation" up there along with 2006's word of the year: "truthiness."


----------



## RobSarge

I hear it's un-BEAR-ably cold this year, I think you need to find some pants for Colin, he's a bare bear, and I'd hate to see him freeze his Bear Bare Butt! (OK, furry). Thanks for the smiles, Jeanne!


----------



## chris82

LOL you should be writing kids stories,seriously.I think collin needs a girlfriend now though.


----------



## cherrymoose

> Hehe... You should send your word to that Colbert guy on Comedy Central, he'll put "updation" up there along with 2006's word of the year: "truthiness."



Haha, you know I will. :greenpbl: It's the truthiness. 




> LOL you should be writing kids stories,seriously.I think collin needs a girlfriend now though.



*gasp* What are you talking about? Did I miss the part where he divorced Mrs. Snow Lady?!?! :stun:


----------



## lostprophet

Colin doesn't need a girlfriend, he has a best mate, Ollie the Otter. and having an Otter as a best friend is more than most people can bear
Bear!
get it?
HAHAHA 

oh I'm off to bed


----------



## EBphotography

lostprophet said:


> Colin doesn't need a girlfriend, he has a best mate, Ollie the Otter. and having an Otter as a best friend is more than most people can bear
> Bear!
> get it?
> HAHAHA
> 
> oh I'm off to bed



*slaps knee*  Heres a hot new companion for Colin..found her on eHarmony.com.


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography

hahaha. neat!


----------



## Puscas

Eharmony? Man, found this hottie on perfectmatch.com:







That's gonna be a steamy V-day!




pascal


----------



## Antarctican

Colin had heard about a lovely tradition called Valentines Day, coming up on February 14th. Couples celebrated their love for each other by exchanging cards, gifts, or other tokens of affection. And he heard that _chocolate_ was often involved! Oh, how wonderful he thought. But, I dont have a sweetheart.whatever shall I do? Its not too late said the Penguin Queen. Is there someone youve admired but have been too afraid to speak to? Well, nows your chance the wise Queen told him. Bring her a flowernothing too ostentatious, but something simple and elegant And so Colin happily lumbered off to the florist to buy a flower, then sauntered in to the local coffee shop where he had seen the lovely._Colleen_. Oh, she was so pretty with her red dress and pearls!! W-w-will you be my Valentine? he stammered out, handing her a simple yellow flower. And to his utter delight, she shyly smiled at him and said she would!







Sweetheart, this could be the beginning of something beautiful he said in his best Bogart voice. Teehee giggled Colleen (and then rolled her eyes).

Hey, isnt chocolate a tradition on Valentines Day? he asked. Why, I do believe it is! she said. So they walked paw and paw over to the local candy store. Lets sample some said Colleen, as the staff ran away in terror at the sight of two hungry looking bears entering their store. Hmmm, this one is too hard, and this one is too soft, but this one is juuuuuust right she said, settling on the orange creams and the Lindors. Colin thought that line sounded vaguely familiar, but let it pass.







But what should I get Colin? pondered Colleen. He likes chocolate. But maybe they will make him thirsty. I know, Ill get some champers! 







And so Colin got chocolate and champers for Valentines Day. And a big kiss from Colleen. After that, he floated home with a big goofy grin on his face.  And was totally un-bear-able for the rest of the week.


----------



## Big Mike

> And was totally un-bear-able for the rest of the week


:roll:


----------



## Tangerini

Yay Colin!


----------



## Antarctican

cherrymoose said:


> Did I miss the part where he divorced Mrs. Snow Lady?!?! :stun:


Colin and Snow Lady were never married. Theirs was initially just a casual encounter, but then things snowballed. In time, though, Colin found she was more than a little flaky, and was rather cold towards him ... he just couldn't get her to warm up to him. Eventually her icy reserve really frosted him and they began to fight. He finally realized there was a snowball's chance in hell their relationship would make it past the winter.


----------



## EBphotography

And then made passionate love for three days straight, the end.


Aww....


----------



## lostprophet

seems to me Colin has become a bit of a cross dresser.
Knew I should of keep him in the UK


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Heehee, but 'he' looks pretty dang good in a dress and pearls, don't he?


----------



## Puscas

yes, colin and colleen do 'bear' a resemblance...


keep the adventures coming. I'm loving it!






pascal


----------



## NYBrit

What  a riot.  I just looked at this thread for the first time.  Really entertaining!

Any more of Adventures of Colin or is this becoming a bit thread-bear now?


----------



## RobSarge




----------



## neea

Antarctican said:


>



This guy doesn't look to pleased. I think he's giving Colin 'the eye'.

OMG. I can't believe I've never been to this thread. This is ridiculously hilarious!!!!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I'm glad that Colin is so keen on learning how to speak Canadian.
I'm also glad to see that he hasn't frozen any little toes, ears, or tails off in the snow.

KEEP 'EM COMING!!!!!!!!!!!:hail:


----------



## Ockie

awesome stuff...
I'm going to have to try to start a series of my own with the little teddy bear I bought in London... a bear dressed up as a UK police officer...
actually, I'm going to go outside right now!


----------



## Antarctican

Oh my, it&#8217;s almost mid-March and you know what that means! Don&#8217;t you?

Yes, it&#8217;s&#8230;.St. Patrick&#8217;s Day on March 17!! The time of year when everyone claims to have some Irish in &#8216;em (and Irish guys offer to help out the ladies who don&#8217;t). Colin was very excited to hear that the tradition is honoured in Canuckia. Colin had been hibernating during the cold Canuckian winter, post Valentine&#8217;s Day, and needed &#8216;a wee dram&#8217; to help him thaw. His friend Ollie was also keen to down a few. So they got kitted up and set off to make their way to the pub. In true Irish tradition, the celebrations begin several days before March 17th, so you gotta get there early to get a good seat! 











&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



..........




At the pub, Colin and Ollie heard the following toast and were so tickled with it, they wanted to have it posted here:


May those that love us, love us.
And those that don&#8217;t love us,
May God turn their hearts.
And if he doesn&#8217;t turn their hearts,
May he turn their ankles,
So we&#8217;ll know them by their limping.​ 







&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230; 



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;



&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;


----------



## Antarctican

During the week of March 12th, Colin noticed that the shopping malls seemed much more crowded than usual.  &#8220;What&#8217;s up?&#8221;, he inquired of one of the many young people he saw hanging around. &#8220;It&#8217;s spring break&#8221; was the answer he received.  &#8220;Oh my&#8221;, that sounds like what we bears call &#8216;the end of hibernation. What type of thing do you humans do during spring break?&#8221;  One young girl, with funny blank eyes, curly red hair, and a red dress, replied that he could go see the musical Annie with her.  &#8220;I&#8217;ve never been to a musical&#8221; Colin said.  &#8220;Let&#8217;s do it. When will we go?&#8221;  Suddenly she was singing:  &#8220;Tomorrow, tomorrow, there&#8217;s always tomorrow, it&#8217;s only a daaaaaaay aaaaaaa-waaaaaaay&#8221;.  

&#8220;Oh-kay&#8221; said Colin, wondering if he was getting mixed up in some crazy cult. &#8220;Let&#8217;s go Tomorrow&#8221;.  And so they did.  Here&#8217;s Colin in his booster seat, with his program, waiting for the show to start.


----------



## Antarctican

With spring having now officially arrived, Colin figured he's better hustle if he wanted to play the Canuckian National Sport of&#8230;.ice hockey! Having seen it being played on the television, he thought the players were a bunch of wimps for all the padding and protection they wore. But not Colin&#8230; he's one tough bear! So off he went, with just his Canon jersey, his stick and a puck, to play on the local rink. It was late afternoon by the time he got there, and the ice surface was pretty chopped up, but he got to play a bit, and was even congratulated on his stickhandling and ability to pass the puck. He really liked to score too. He's waiting to be signed for a pro team, and figures he's a shoo-in for the Boston Bruins. Or maybe the Pittsburgh Penguins. [Hmmpf, how odd, there's no team that uses Otters in its name&#8230;.]


----------



## Tangerini

Heehee looks like Colin could use a bigger stick (hockey stick )


----------



## Antarctican

That's for sure!!! He's checking ebay for one right now.


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## Antarctican

As Easter approached, Colin got very excited. &#8220;Oh joy, oh bliss, candy eggs and bunny cookies&#8221; he thought. Where to find them, though? &#8220;I know, they hang out in baskets&#8221;. So off he went to look for a basket. Soon enough, he found one. Climbing up to its edge, he peeked inside and saw&#8230;.bunnies!!! 






He tried and tried to resist them, but ultimately the carnivore within him won out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#8220;I can stop at any time&#8221; protested Colin. &#8220;Methinks he doth protest too much&#8221; the Penguin Queen thought to herself, the evidence of his feast still on Colin&#8217;s face.






&#8220;I&#8217;ll behave myself&#8221; Colin thought, as he hung out with his new friend, Harvey. At least as long as he keeps me satisfied, with jelly beans and chocolates. And maybe the odd pair of silk stockings. For Colleen, of course. 











&#8230;&#8230;..



&#8230;&#8230;..



&#8230;&#8230;..



&#8230;&#8230;..



&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Rayna'

cute!  I hadn't seen this before.


----------



## Tangerini

these little bunny guys are just so cute!  But not as cute as Colin of course!  Happy early Easter to the Penguin Queen and her Colin bear.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ and a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to you and to Colin's evil twin Declan!


----------



## Antarctican

"He exists, he exists" yelled Colin as he ran up to the Penguin Queen, all excited and breathless.  "Who exists?", she asked, a little nervous over where the conversation might be proceeding.

"The Easter Bunny ...I met him!"  

"Colin, if you've been seeing rabbits, maybe you should stop drinking in the afternoon".


----------



## Tangerini




----------



## Simonch

Hahaa Brilliant!! what a wonderfully random post!


----------



## Antarctican

Over in the &#8216;banning&#8217; thread, Ockie chastised me for not posting a pic of Colin eating ice cream. So for Ockie, here&#8217;s a pic taken juuuuust after Colin was given the cone.  It took at least 15 minutes to order, as Colin kept changing his mind. &#8220;I want a cup. No a cone. No, wait, make it a waffle cone. And I want mint chocolate chip. Whaddya mean you&#8217;re out of mint chocolate chip? How can you be out of mint chocolate chip?  Do you have Very Bear-y? You do? Well I don&#8217;t want that. I want mint chocolate chip, or I&#8217;m gonna pout. Oh, you have French vanilla almond toffee ripple? I&#8217;ll have that then. With a cherry on top&#8221;.  And so it went.  It was a foregone conclusion that Colin would dive right in, face first, to devour the creamy treat so a picture had to be taken quickly.  An &#8220;after&#8221; picture may be posted at some point&#8230;..


----------



## Rayna'

I love Colin!


----------



## Ockie

Antarctican said:


> Over in the banning thread, Ockie chastised me for not posting a pic of Colin eating ice cream. So for Ockie, heres a pic taken juuuuust after Colin was given the cone.



</endban?reason="Colin got the ice cream">
:thumbup::thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## madcatz

lol omg this is toooooo funny.

nice work!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Awww, thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Colin and the Penguin Queen are thrilled to know you've enjoyed the posts.


----------



## BoblyBill

Antarctican... if only I had a smiggin of your creativity and humor... Well... I would be funnier than I am now (I was trying to think of something much more meaningful, but alas... I'm not very creative).


----------



## lostprophet

right! thats it! send that bloody Bear back at once! if he can't get mint-choc-chip over there I'll have to get in touch with the authorities


----------



## Antarctican

Although Colin was initially 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was explained to him that mint chocolate chip is so popular it was sold out. He was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after that, until he heard you wanted to take him back. Then he was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The Penguin Queen stroked his fur and calmed him down until he was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 once again. And he asked for this message to be passed on to you:


----------



## Antarctican

The Penguin Queen noticed that Colin had been acting strangely of late. She initially thought it was just spring fever hitting, but then she began to notice a pattern to his behaviour. He would beg her to let him go to the store, then he would be gone for hours, and he would never return her change, if indeed he even brought home what he had been sent to purchase. He was even observed to check the cushions of the couch and chairs, to look for loose coins. &#8220;Whatever can he be doing?&#8221;, she wondered. So she decided to follow him the next time he went out, merely to make sure he wasn&#8217;t getting into trouble or hanging out with the wrong crowd. Imagine her shock when she found him&#8230;..






gambling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


What to do, what to do? Plan an intervention? Send him packing to a rehab centre? Lecture him on the evils of gambling? Cut off his allowance? All of these? Oh, the shock of it all. I&#8217;m feeling verklempt. Talk among yourselves&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Tangerini

:shock: Oh no!


----------



## lostprophet

Anty you are perverting that bears mind


----------



## Antarctican

Well it was a lovely day in Toronto, and the Penguin Queen asked Colin if he wanted to go kayaking with her. "Oh boy, wood I!" he exclaimed. "Oh yeah, peg leg?" the Penguin Queen replied. When she was met by a blank look, she just muttered under her breath that kids nowadays don't appreciate the classics any more.

As he got in the kayak, Colin asked to be placed up front. Before she could caution him not to even _think_ about it, Colin lifted up his arms and began singing the Celine Dion song "My Heart Will Go On".  Passersby immediately began to boo and throw objects. Chagrined, Colin sat down and shut up.

Here are some pictures of Colin enjoying his afternoon out on the water admiring the water lilies, and posing in front of the skyline.*












*Kids, don't do what Colin is doing kayaking without a lifejacket. And without any shirt or pants. Sunburned bear skin is very painful. Just ask Colin.


----------



## lostprophet

Hey hey hey!!!! Where is his T-shirt? Well?


----------



## Antarctican

(It actually got a bit dirty on his European travels, so it was in the wash. He wanted to show off his muscles for the ladies anyway....)


----------



## InTheViewFinder

Wow, very funny and cute! Antarctican  did you plan on doing all these stories when you got your bear??


----------



## Peanuts

Did you get any pictures of the people looking at your curiously?


----------



## Antarctican

InTheViewFinder said:


> Wow, very funny and cute! Antarctican did you plan on doing all these stories when you got your bear??


Nope! They just come to me.



Peanuts said:


> Did you get any pictures of the people looking at your curiously?


Heehee, that would be a good idea! I do get some puzzled looks (like what's a woman my age doing travelling with a stuffed bear), and little kids often try to take Colin.


----------



## Antarctican

Colin often heard children singing a song about a "Teddy Bear's picnic".  He had seen the Yogi Bear cartoons and knew that bears loved a pic-a-nic. So he begged the Penguin Queen to let him come along on the next BBQ she attended. "Well, okay Colin, as long as you behave yourself and don't eat all the steak like the carnivore you are". When Colin promised to be on his best bear-haviour, he was allowed to attend. He had a wonderful time and managed to have some potato and veg (and shrimp and salad and cake) with his steak.  He was pleased that he got to eat from a special penguin plate, but he hopes to graduate from the kiddie table to the adult table soon.


----------



## Tangerini

heehee I love the penguin plate


----------



## lostprophet

is that Penguin meat on the plate?


----------



## Tangerini

oh LP, I don't think you want to open up that can, you're bound to know what Anty otter say


----------



## Antarctican

lostprophet said:


> is that Penguin meat on the plate?






.....



.....



.....



.....



.....



.....

You did _NOT_ just ask that!!!!

(Bacon wrapped filet, actually)


----------



## Antarctican

In July, Colin was invited to a wedding! Being a conservative bear, he put on a white shirt, and chose a red tie for the occasion. He joined the Penguin Queen at the wedding and had quite a merry time. He wondered why people cried at such a happy occasion, but he never really understood a lot of what humans do, so he just chalked it up as another mystery.

At the reception he joined a long line of people who wanted to wish the couple well. Well, he kind of liked the fact he got to toast the couple, and kiss the bride!!














And Oh, the other traditions they hadlike eating wedding cake (unlike any wedding cake he had ever seen in a book), dancing for hours on end (and on his feet too, of course) and drinking several more toasts throughout the evening.












After drinking all those toasts, Colin got a little woozy and had to lie down.* He thinks he ate too much cake and danced too much, but I suspect the wine and champagne was too much for him.


*For those of you who have inquired...this is _not_ autobiographical - this is _Colin's_ story.


----------



## Big Mike




----------



## danalec99

Open a flickr account and create a Set for Colin.


----------



## Tangerini

Man Colin is quite the party animal


----------



## Antarctican

Colin noticed that there seemed to be a LOT more people wandering the streets of Taranna several weeks ago. "What's up?" he asked the Penguin Queen. "Why, it's Caribana weekend" she replied. "Over one million people come to Taranna to participate in the Caribana events celebrating Caribbean culture, the culmination of which is the big parade, with 25,000 scantily clad dancers and lots of reggae and soca music. Would you like to go?" Colin had stopped listening after hearing 'scantily clad dancers', had his eyes closed, and was drooling heavily. The Penguin Queen just laughed, grabbed him and her camera, and hurried off to join the thongs, I mean the throngs of people along the parade route. Even though the route was fenced off, Colin was able to slip through the bars and dance with some of the pretty ladies.





.


----------



## Tangerini

Woohoo go Colin


----------



## nealjpage

Tangerini said:


> Woohoo go Colin



I agree.  Is it wrong of me to be jealous of Colin right now?  'Cause I am :lmao:


----------



## marinaw

These are wonderful!  What a fabulous concept, and the photos are so much fun!  The photo with Colin having a little lie down after the toasts had me laughing out loud!

Please, keep them coming!


----------



## Chiller

:thumbup::thumbup:  Keep rockin Jeanney... one of the best theads on the forum.


----------



## Antarctican

The Penguin Queen discovered that she had a screw loose. Wait, that didn't come out right. She discovered that a screw on her coffee table needed tightening. Colin, ever eager to help out, grabbed the appropriate tool and fixed the problem. "Hey" he thought to himself. "What TPF member does this picture make you think of?" Can you guess?


----------



## lostprophet

would it be that northerner?


----------



## Antarctican

Colin had been looking forward to the last long weekend of the summer because he and the Penguin Queen were heading to Lake Simcoe. "Woohoo, I'm going to the sun of the beach", he thought. "Let's see how much fun I can cram into one weekend!"

He had heard of Muscle Beach, but at Lake Simcoe it could more aptly be called Mussel Beach.






He had a picnic on the beach, then lay down to sunbathe.











After he had turned a lovely golden brown, he played in the sand, and went for a boat ride on the water.











"Whew, all this relaxing and having fun is hard work" he said. "And I'm afraid I'm dehydrated. What do I do, oh Penguin Queen?" "Well, Colin, your timing with that question is very good, as it's the cocktail hour!" So Colin sampled the offeringsthe Canadian cocktail Bloody Caesar (bloody good!), 






and a local beer, Creemore. [Colin has to learn to pace himself a little better!]


----------



## Alex_B

the picninc one just gave me a very broad smile


----------



## littlesandra

Oh the boat and the passed out on the lawn chair. These are priceless.I think colin needs to meet the moose of Newfoundlad


----------



## Antarctican

(^^^ Colin has never been to Newfoundland and has heard such good things about how beautiful it is and how nice the people are, he looks forward to seeing it someday!)

Well, it's about that time in the life of this thread that a few 'outtakes' get posted....

Here&#8217;s a picture of Colin taken the morning after he had the beer and Bloody Caesars (bloody hell, his widdle head was throbbing sooo badly! But the plants seemed to deal with the, ummm, fertilizing just fine)





Colin found the boat to be a bit &#8216;tipsy&#8217; too!





Colin has a staring contest with an evil looking rabbit (perhaps the one from the Monty Python and the Holy Grail movie??)


----------



## leaving0hio

These are absolutely awesome.  They brought much happiness to an otherwise depressing day.  Thanks


----------



## Antarctican

After going to see Buskerfest with the Penguin Queen, Colin got the bright idea that maybe he could earn some extra cash by being a street busker. The results were not pretty. And a few of his seams ripped. 'Seams' he wasn't cut out for this after all!


----------



## kelley_french

go colin go colin...:mrgreen:


----------



## RobSarge

So creative Jeanne... :hail:


----------



## Antarctican

Colin loves September and October in Canuckia. It's the season for corn on the cob (as big as Colin himself!) and the baseball playoffs. Wooooot!












And he knows that since life (and summer) is short, he has to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Tangerini

Aww so sweet!

This update makes me think I'm forgetting something....


----------



## Chiller

EXcellent stuff Jeanney.  Looks like Colin is really enjoying the fall.   

And if his cousin was in Canada, we could have taken the two bears to the Canadas Wonderland hauntfest....


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> Looks like Colin is really enjoying the fall.  And if his cousin was in Canada, we could have taken the two bears to the Canadas Wonderland hauntfest...


I don't know if bears poop in the woods but I'm pretty certain Colin would poop his drawers at Hauntfest (it looks scary in the commercials). [Oh, wait a minute, I just remembered that Colin doesn't seem to wear drawers. Or pants, for that matter]


----------



## Antarctican

Canuckians recently celebrated Thanksgiving, and so did Colin! Oh what a busy time he had. First of all, the turkey had to be prepared so that it could cook while various chores were done. "What can I do to help?" said Colin, eagerly looking forward to the meal he knew would include turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, veggies, cranberries, gravy, and pumpkin pie for dessert. "You can stuff the turkey" said the Penguin Queen. "Stuff it? Did you just tell me to stuff it?" asked Colin, who thought that stuffing came out of a box. "Yes, I've made the stuffing already, so you just have to put it in the bird. Use this spoon". 

"Y-y-y-you want me to put it _where_????!!" asked Colin, shocked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









After Colin was brought out of his dead faint (bears, like men, can be so squeamish!), the Penguin Queen stuffed the turkey herself and instead put Colin to work picking the last of the veggies and fruit from the garden.
















He liked the pretty colours of the leaves, so climbed a tree to see them better.






"Hey Colin", said the Penguin Queen, "if you like the leaves so much, maybe you can rake the ones on the ground!" "Bloody slave driver" muttered Colin under his breath. 






Soon enough though it was time to eat. Colin admired the centrepiece






.before going to see the piece de resistance,






"Colin, get down from there!  We carve the turkey rather than just tearing into it whole, you silly bear".  While it was being carved Colin enjoyed a glass of wine, before tucking into the meal and devouring heaping helpings of everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After the meal was over, Colin felt as stuffed as the turkey had been earlier. Which made him just a liiiiiiiittle bit nervous.....


----------



## cameramike

this has to be the most creative thing you could ever do with a camera! love it haha  very comical


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Great series!! I just wish the other posts could come faster


----------



## Antarctican

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! For Halloween, the Penguin Queen promised Colin that he could visit with the forum's scariest dark sider.....Chiller!!! Colin was soooo excited he could hardly wait. He tried on several costumes, looking for just the right mix of 'scary' and 'handsome'. 

He tried a pumpkin costume, but it didn't show off his figure.






He tried a scary shirt, with two smaller pumpkins beside him, but that wasn't quite what he wanted.







So then he invited some friends over to give him some advice







"Go as a swashbuckling pirate" they said! Colin had a little difficulty figuring out what to swash, much less how to buckle it, but he eventually managed to figure it out. He actually pierced his little ear to get that earring in!







Finally, it was time to go visit Chiller! Colin packed his favourite Frankenstein goblet (for the blood toasts, of course), and was off. He'd heard he might be able to go for a ride in a coffin, and practically died with excitement at the very thought. Which would have been ironic, wouldn't it?


----------



## kundalini

This is fantastic.  Now I'm gonna have to go back and start from the beginning.

As I write this reply I notice only the lower half of Colin. Has he been........nevermind.  My question may be answered in the preceeding pages.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Heehee, that hasn't been addressed yet! Will take suggestions for how you all think it happened....


----------



## jstuedle

After seeing/reading this I am convinced. You Canon types, well you seem just a little touched. And the last pic, just why, oh why is the Canon "mascot" a camel toed bear?


----------



## Antarctican

jstuedle said:


> why, oh why is the Canon "mascot" a camel toed bear?


 :lmao:

I'm laughing too hard to answer ....will let Lostprophet deal with it.


----------



## cameramike

haha oh man that bear provides way too many laughs


----------



## kundalini

Okay, so I have read the whole story, but then again, it's not the whole story, is it?  Colin has some splainin' to do.  I really didn't want to liken him to a desert animal, but there are similarities.  But then again, Ken was anti-androgenous personality.  Everyone was accepting to Ken regardless of his apparent missing.....we accepted Ken.

Since Colin particularly likes the"öccasions", will we see him, the Penguin Queen and King Otter celebrating the Xmas holidays?

_(gotta figure some way outta the hole I've dug)_


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Well, Colin has a friend Ollie the Otter (a prince among otters) with whom he'll celebrate the upcoming holidays (see the shots from last Christmas).  

Colin is now safely home after visiting with Chiller for Halloween. Colin showed up with a pierced ear, and a girl-bear on his arm. "Uncle" Chiller's pics of his time babysitting Colin are here.


----------



## Alex_B

i think Colin is slowly growing up now ... hard times ahead for you Anty!

Would be worse if he was a girl though


----------



## Antarctican

I think you're right, Alex. He's entering his teen years and has already had to go into rehab for his gambling problem, has a 'piercing', walks around without his pants on, and brought home a girlfriend to live with him. He's growing up 'wild', it seems.


----------



## Fangman

Anti - have just found Colin and read through from the start - WONDERFUL - had to keep going and getting another teddy to see the pictures as they were getting jealous and wondered why they weren't allowed out with me.


----------



## Fangman

I've been nagged







Some of the gang insisted I stop and take a photo of them ogling the bride - I won't be able to control them for the rest of the evening!   They were soooo jealous of Colin.


----------



## Antarctican

Heehee, LOVE the pic Fangman!!  "Gather 'round the screen, boys!"


----------



## Fangman

This young lady was Sooo overcome with the exposure of fur on the beach, her nose blushed quite pink.   I don't think she will be safe on the bed tonight - she might keep every one awake!


----------



## Chiller

Sure is quiet around here without Colin and Coleen.


----------



## Antarctican

Fangman, you're killing me here! That pic is great!!! Love her pink nose, hair bow, and her outfit! Much less the love note to Colin. What a cutie.

Chiller, Colleen settled in quickly. She didn't have anything to unpack (I mean _any_thing! Gotta get her some clothes), and was soon partying in the bar. All the boys wanted to buy her a drink. I fear she's gonna break Colin's heart, but we'll see.


----------



## ClevelandMelissa

I have tears running down my face from laughing so hard!! I love it!!!  All my bears are now jealous though....they keep saying something about neglect at not being the center of attention in pictures....LOL


----------



## tbsdphotog

OMG! Love this thread. I just happend upon today. Keep it going.


----------



## Fangman

Colin - Please send help and notify the Society for the Cruelty to Teddy Bears




I know we can be sent to the Naughty Step but exiled to the garden for Christmas is a bit too much as all I did was to run off with a pot of flowers!


----------



## Antarctican

"Hay", that bear is awfully cute!!  He probably just thought there was some mistletoe in with the flowers, and he wanted to surprise the pretty bear with the pink nose and sweater...so cut him some slack and let him back in the house, okay?


----------



## Fangman

He would like to come in the house but worried unless sparks from Fangman's pipe might singe his straw.


----------



## Antarctican

As the Penguin Queen's family gathered 'round the telly to watch the holiday season classic programs, Colin was finding it hard to see. "Hey, down in front!"  But with all the chatter and merriment going on, and the tinkling of ice in glasses, no one heard him. So he took matters into his own hands, and climbed up the nearest tree (as bears do). Of course, the nearest tree was the Christmas tree. A little prickly, and a few bulbs got smashed, but it ended up being a great vantage point. And after the show was over, he 'hung around' for a while, unnoticed, to eavesdrop on conversations.







The next day, Colin went out on his new sled and went whizzing down the hills. "Wheeee".  (But he was a little unsteady from the previous day's festivities. As the snow on his Christmas outfit shows.  Ah well, a few face plants builds character).


----------



## Fangman

Lovely to see all that snow - had a flip the penguin session this morning with young Freddy as we wait for a baby to come out of his mummies tummy!


----------



## Antarctican

What on earth is a 'flip the penguin' session?  (And I guess you should be hearing imminently about the new grandchild!!  :hug:: )


----------



## Chiller

:hail: Classic stuff Jeanney.     Looks like Colin is having a winter blast.   How is Coleen doin.


----------



## Antarctican

On New Year's Eve, Colin and Colleen decided to get dressed up and go out on the town. Colleen put on a silk dress and her diamond earrings and necklace. But they weren't counting on the deep snow. They took one step ...and starting sinking! Colin and Colleen suddenly remembered why bears hibernate during the winter months! [And the thought crossed Colin's mind that brass monkeys weren't the only animal afraid of freezing its ----- off!]






(When this picture was taken, they were in snow about 14 inches deep.)

Here's wishing everyone a Happy New Year!!


----------



## jdgreen92086

Haha, to awesome!


----------



## Chiller

Whew...glad you got some clothes for Colleen.      That might have been a little cold.


----------



## kundalini

^^ but she seems a slave to fashion.  The spaghetti straps make her look hot, but a warm coat would have been practical in that weather.


----------



## Antarctican

Yes, and note the red, frost-bitten colour her skin turned...


----------



## Antarctican

Yes, folks, tomorrow is Robbie Burns Day! (_Whaaaaat?_ You don't have it marked on your calendar? For shame!) A Day when Scots and wannabe Scots celebrate the life of their national poet, delight in hearing the 'Address to the Haggis', then tuck in and chow down on said haggis (together with tatties and neeps, with trifle for dessert) before closing off the evening with a resounding chorus of Auld Lang Syne. The Penguin Queen has a wee drop or two of Scots blood in her, so attended a Robbie Burns Day supper to join in the festivities. Colin begged to come along. "Well, Colin, you can come too, but you'll have to don traditional garb".  "Sure, whatever, just set it out for me and tell me what time is the dinner".  Well! You should have seen the colour drain from his face when he was presented with a kilt!  "It's a bloody skirt! Isn't that what Colleen is supposed to wear?"  The Penguin Queen just chuckled and helped him put it on.  Luckily, Colin was used to traipsing about without any underwear on, so didn't balk at that part of the tradition.







So after the haggis was piped in, and served to the hungry hordes, Colin tucked right in and ate a heaping helping. "Mmmm, tasty! What exactly is it?" he asked between mouthfuls. "Ummm, it's made of 'sheep's pluck', if you must know" the Penguin Queen told him.   "Hmmm, what part of the sheep is the pluck?" he wondered as he continued to chew. "I'll have to get the recipe".  So after the meal was over, he posed with the leftover haggis and asked for one of the recipe cards.  He nearly tossed his cookies when he read that haggis is made of sheep's 'pluck' (heart, liver and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and boiled in the animal's stomach for approximately three hours.  He was glad he was only told this after he'd eaten it! The Penguin Queen wisely said it was better that he'd tried it without knowing what it was made of.


----------



## Fangman

I don't know what Colin was worried about - I ended up in this pot whilst they all queued up at the photo club to witness my  predicament - thought I was going to join the sheep guts at high table.


----------



## Antarctican

Yikes!!!! That one _looks_ like he was cooked in a sheep's stomach or something! A little 'rough around the edges'!  Or did he just have one too many of the traditional whisky toasts?


----------



## Fangman

Do you mind - this is the well worn look after years of loving and perhaps not so much care.

I was brought in by one of the members of the photographic club for an evening of "table" shoots with different flash setups and Fangman just thought Colin should know what can happen to a bear if he roams too far away from Anty's loving care.
Would she like this to go with the haggis







Or a rose for a Rose


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Hey, looks like an interesting evening....everyone brings something to be photographed?  Colin's a bit of a ham, so he might like to pose for photographs. Or perhaps he'd prefer to take the pics while Colleen poses?


----------



## Fangman

I am glad we don't have your snow Coiln as my mummy would never find me and I might get my credentials frozen off.


----------



## Antarctican

Colin and Colleen were excited to learn they would be accompanying the Penguin Queen to London in late January.  They were thrilled to leave a place with temperatures of 25C to go to one with temperatures of +11C.

First off was the plane trip, always exciting for a bear. And especially for Colleen, as it was her first flight.  "Wanna join the mile high club?", Colin asked. "Sure, what do I have to do?" asked Colleen. (Editor's note: Colin's instructions have been deleted as this is a family forum) 





Two bears joining the mile high club makes a fair amount of racket. The flight crew decided to split the two of them up, and lucky Colin got upgraded to first class. The Penguin Queen was not amusedshe had behaved herself, yet she had to stay in economy.






	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Upon arrival in London, the threesome hopped on the Tube and travelled to King's Cross. There, Colin found the secret entrance to the train to Hogwarts used by that Harry Potter fella.





Not quite trusting the Penguin Queen to get them around London based on memory, Colin decided they needed a map. He figured he was small and could just reach up and grab one out of the machine, but he got stuck and had to be rescued.





The group then went to Piccadilly Circus. "But I don't get it", whined Colin. "Where are the elephants and tigers and clowns?"





While feeding pigeons in Trafalgar Square, Colin spotted a familiar word on the side of a building and hurried over to have his picture taken.





By this time Colin had developed a wee thirst, so he convinced the Penguin Queen to make a stop at a pub for a pint.of Guinness. Strange looking brew, he thoughtlooks like someone poured a coke too fast and got a frothy head on it.





A few hours later, Colin was pulled kicking and screaming from the pub. "Come on, Colin, we only have a few hours left to see the City". "How about I get you a souvenir". Colin liked that, and went window shopping for some.





One final item was on Colin's 'to do' list before they headed back to the airport. A Cornish Pasty! Mmmmmm (steak and stilton)





At Heathrow, Colin liked the duty-free area. Yummy! Free samples of chocolates, Bailey's Irish Cream, and Martinis!!!!!  He could get to like the jet set life, he mused!


----------



## Fangman

Colin, you had a wonderful trip and I see you took the press corps and photographer along with you now you are a V.I.P.  The bears of Ely were sorry they were unable to see their hero, but had to meet all the new teddies and other animals that have joined the family and now are helping to look after the new baby Isabelle.  Congratulations to your tame photographer for making the most of her handsome subject.  I hope Colleen wasn't living it up in Soho as she seems to have gone missing.


----------



## tempra

Nice ones Jeanne - he is a lucky boy isn't he!


----------



## Antarctican

It's the year of the Rat! Colin took the opportunity to celebrate Chinese New Years by buying a comfy new outfit (just like silk pajamas) and doing an imitation of a scene from _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon. _Which was well and good until he had to be rescued from the tree by the fire department.  He thought the Penguin Queen would be angry with him but surprisingly, she didn't seem to mind at all, and in fact welcomed the young firemen in. He did wonder, though, why she took such care to apply her lipstick and fix her hair before letting them in. But Colin never did understand women, so he just shrugged and ordered in some Chinese takeaway.


----------



## Fangman

I am sure Colin was too polite to ask why the Penguin Queen's lipstick was all smeared by the time the firemen left!


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> The group then went to Piccadilly Circus. "But I don't get it", whined Colin. "Where are the elephants and tigers and clowns?"



*You should not let Colin hang around there alone!*

This is the exact spot where I, at a young age (15-ish), was for the first time offered drugs by a dealer!


----------



## Fangman

Miss Saigon rather fancied Colin's new outfit and wondered if he would like to meet for a meal although she warns him that things get a bit messy when she tries to handle chopsticks.


----------



## Antarctican

Fangman said:


> I am sure Colin was too polite to ask why the Penguin Queen's lipstick was all smeared by the time the firemen left!


Could it be she kept faking a heart attack, hoping for external cardiac massage and mouth-to-mouth?



Alex_B said:


> You should not let Colin hang around there alone! This is the exact spot where I, at a young age (15-ish), was for the first time offered drugs by a dealer!


Oh my, there was none of that going on when he was there. At least not that he told me....



Fangman said:


> Miss Saigon rather fancied Colin's new outfit and wondered if he would like to meet for a meal although she warns him that things get a bit messy when she tries to handle chopsticks.


Ohhh, chopsticks! Will have to get a pic of Colin trying them out at the Chinese meal he's going to on Saturday!!


----------



## Tangerini

I LOVE the updates  
Colin sure is a worldly one isn't he?


----------



## Antarctican

He likes to think so. His next big trip is probably Germany (or perhaps Mexico). Will Declan be coming along to Germany?


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Oh my, there was none of that going on when he was there. At least not that he told me....



Well, at that time, I did not tell my penguin mum either ...


----------



## Alex_B

Colin is part of the international bear Jet-set ...


----------



## Tangerini

Antarctican said:


> He likes to think so. His next big trip is probably Germany (or perhaps Mexico). Will Declan be coming along to Germany?



Oh absolutely!   I believe a trip to the land of beer and bratwurst is just was we need to finally break the ice.


----------



## Antarctican

Colin went to his first 'hot pot' Chinese New Year's meal on Saturday. It did not go smoothly. First of all he forgot his newly learned Cantonese phrase and insulted a fellow guest by greeting him with 'gung ho fat boy' instead of 'gung hei fat choi'.  Next he tried to get the hang of using chopsticks, but just ended up dropping food everywhere.  He did bring little red envelopes with money though, so hopefully all was forgiven.


----------



## Antarctican

Ahhh, it's that time of year again when everyone likes to pretend they have a bit of Irish in 'em.  Colin is no different&#8230;.he proudly wears his "Kiss Me - I'm Irish" button, and insists that all the cute members of the opposite sex take him up on the offer.  He drinks the dark frothy beverage of Dublin, and tries to use his charms to get lucky. 




........


----------



## Tangerini

Heehee, Happy St. Patty's day Colin!


----------



## lostprophet

but St. Patricks day was on the 15th this year! normally its the 17th but not this year


----------



## Fangman

What's all this about celebrating Paddy's Day early - I'm still making the most of Burn's Night.  

My master thinks will that have to get the Pope to change his birthday whilst he it at it!   Perhaps we could have Christmas in June so things are cheaper for families outside the school holidays!  His December birthday would then be a suitable distance away from Christmas to actually not get any more "joint" presents.


----------



## Antarctican

Tangerini said:


> Heehee, Happy St. Patty's day Colin!


And same back to his Irish cousin Declan!!


lostprophet said:


> but St. Patricks day was on the 15th this year! normally its the 17th but not this year


Sez who?? The pubs here started on Friday and will be going through tonight.



Fangman said:


> What's all this about celebrating Paddy's Day early - I'm still making the most of Burn's Night.


Time to stop with the haggis and switch to Irish Stew!  Washed down of course with the dark frothy brew


----------



## Fangman

Scotch Broth and a pint of Heavy - exported to that snakeless place on the ferry and re-named as a brown form of Liffey water


----------



## Antarctican

[SIZE=-0]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   Oh, so _that's_ the real story!!!  [/SIZE]


----------



## lostprophet

The Catholic Church moved it because it clashed with the 2nd day of the Holy week


----------



## Antarctican

Given the long cold winter this year in Canuckia, Colin decided to hibernate. But he's awake now, has had his coffee, and is now packed and ready for his trip to Northern Germany for the international TPF meetup from May 24-31!! He's looking forward to 'bier and wurst'. Or even 'better', schnitzel.


----------



## Antarctican

Colin had a wild and wonderful time in Germany in May, and also visited Vegas and the Grand Canyon in September. Those pics will eventually be posted. But as relatives are wont to do, they like to post embarrassing photos of their loved ones.  So here's a pic of Colin in his Christmas outfit. He's posing with his Maple Syrup-filled penguin pal.






And here are pics of him participating in the TPF Fight Club challenge. He didn't mind rounding up all the rum and hitting the eggnog, but he sure didn't wanna eat the brussel sprouts!


----------



## Tangerini

:cheer: I love the Christmas outfit!


----------



## kundalini

What????  He hibernates (or rather goes missing) for 7 months and decides to show up in the blizzard.... just to have a cuddle and a toddy?

My kinda guy!


----------



## matt-l

Finally!! i was wondering if he went into an early hibernationl.


----------



## Chiller

woo hoo...more Colin.


----------



## Antarctican

Bears are smarter than humans in that they hibernate during the cold winter months. Colin awoke from his long winter nap in time for the Superbowl (typical, eh?)  He had heard a lot about how North Americans are a nation of couch potatoes, so he decided to give it a try. Here's a picture of him yamming it up for the camera.

He said he really doesn't see what all the fuss is about.....they were very quiet, but he was a little freaked about all those 'eyes' watching him.


----------



## sleepingdragon




----------



## Tangerini




----------



## kundalini

They look more like sweet potatos rather than a russet potato  (ever since Dan Quale, I am nervoues to spell pota....... spuds..  

No wonder Colin has reservations....... one word..... Beanos.......  Sweet potatos will work havoc on the digestional tract.


----------



## Antarctican

kundalini said:


> They look more like sweet potatoes...


Well, they didn't crowd him on the couch, or talk during the game, or hog the remote, so Colin agrees they were very sweet :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican

Colin has mixed feelings about this time of year....he hates how the Penguin Queen makes him wear outfits that make him get beaten up in the schoolyard, but he gets to eat yummy chocolate, like the chocolate penguin that momentarily appears here. (It has now been beheaded. Don't worry, it was quick and humane. Errr, rabbitane?)


----------



## polymoog

Hahaha what an awesome thread


----------



## Antarctican

Colin decided to spend Canada Day lazing around in the garden, supervising the Penguin Queen while she wrestled with the weeds





That didn't go over too well with the Penguin Queen, who eventually put him to work.





But at the end of the day, he got to take home some of the produce, so he was happy


----------



## polymoog

Wow, it would appear that the Penguin Queen has a lot of home produce  Nice that she gets a helping hand from Colin ;-)


----------



## kundalini

polymoog said:


> Nice that she gets a helping hand from Colin ;-)


 More like indentured servitude methinks....   



What lovely looking greens you have there, Penguin Queen.


----------



## *Rae*

Hi Colin! My name is Tyler and I'm an adventerous bear too. At least that's what my mom says. She has had me for many years but always kept up high up on a shelf. She's got big dogs! Bad news for us, huh! I just "came to life" on July 18th so I haven't had many adventures yet. It's nice to meet you. Here are a few pictures of me.​ 
My very first outting and picture.
I was smelling this pretty flower on our porch.
Mom grew it from a seed, what ever that is.
It's bigger than I am!!


 
Here I am the next day sitting on the bank of the Santa Fe River.
It sure is a big and beautiful world out there.
Mom's got this thing for flowers.
She found it growing wild and thought it was pretty.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Wonderful thread. When is the book coming out?


----------



## Antarctican

Rae, Tyler's a cute looking bear. But Colin could well be a bad influence if they were to hang out together.

c.cloudwalker....the book, like my updating of this thread, is waaaaay behind schedule!


----------



## bitteraspects

WOW. i havnt been on this forum in what seems like forever, and i still remember this thread.
good stuff.
cant wait to see what happens to colin next


----------



## lvcrtrs

This is great.  We get too much reality at work every day. Es-cop-aaaa is a good thing.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Colin, don't come to PA, they lock us up here.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Colin is planning a prison break. Such infringements on a bear's freedom to travel is simply unacceptable.


----------



## Antarctican

And speaking of travel, Colin was ecstatic to be able to tag along on a trip the Penguin Queen took to Newfoundland.  Here he is at the lighthouse at Bonavista





And he also visited Signal Hill.  [His signals to the local lasses went unanswered, unfortunately]


----------

